# in den Blick nehmen



## Jiuman

Hola:

Imagino que es algo muy básico y coloquial, o quizá lo contrario.

La frase es:
Wir versuchen wollen, die erneuerbaren Energien aus einer Perspektive zu zeigen, die das *gesamte *Energiesystem *in den Blick nimmt*.
*Queremos intentar enseñar las energías renovables desde una perspectiva que *muestre de un vistazo **todo *el sistema energético.

En español no hacen falta las comas del alemán, ¿no?

Edito: Se me acaba de ocurrir que podría ser "mostrar de un vistazo". Por intuición.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Liana

Hola,

creo que más bien quiere decir: centrar/fijar la atención en algo 

Queremos intentar enseñar las energías renovables desde una perspectiva que *centra la atención en todo *el sistema energético.



> En español no hacen falta las comas del alemán, ¿no?


No, no hacen falta. 

A ver que opinan los profecionales.


----------



## Jiuman

Liana said:


> Hola,
> 
> creo que más bien quiere decir: centrar/fijar la atención en algo
> 
> Queremos intentar enseñar las energías renovables desde una perspectiva que *centra la atención en todo *el sistema energético.
> 
> 
> No, no hacen falta.
> 
> A ver que opinan los profe*s*ionales.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Queda claro.

PS: De paso te he hecho una pequeña corrección (profe*s*ionales).


----------



## ErOtto

Jiuman said:


> :
> Wir wollen versuchen wollen, die erneuerbaren Energien aus einer Perspektive zu zeigen, die das *gesamte *Energiesystem *in den Blick nimmt*.


 
De todas formas me parece algo enrevesada.

Personalmente optaría por "simplificarla" un poco:

Queremos intentar enseñar Intentamos mostrar las energías renovables desde una perspectiva que *abarque (todo) *el sistema energético.



> *abarcar**.*
> (Del lat. _*abbracchicāre_, de _brachĭum_, brazo).
> *4. *tr. Percibir o dominar con la vista, de una vez, algo en su totalidad.


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## muchoscaracteres

También... 

Intentamos mostrar las energías renovables desde una perspectiva que abarque el (todo) sistema energético en su conjunto...

Y ya desde mi punto de vista quedaría redondo... Es que me acabo de unir a esto y me parece muy interesante...
Saludos


----------



## Jiuman

Excelentes aportaciones.

Y es "wir wollen versuchen...". Tienes razón ErOtto. Esta frase era oración subordinada y se me olvidó darle la vuelta a los verbos.


----------

